# avtex tv can they be repaired



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

I have just dropped a 17" avtex tv connected if up but the picture does not work. Is it finished or can they be repaired.:crying:
thanks for your help
Paul


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, call their service depot for details of where to send etc.

Avtex Limited
Unit G5,
Capital Business Park,
Parkway
Cardiff
CF3 2PX
United Kingdom

Sales 08448 80 60 60
Fax	08448 80 61 11
Service 029 20770053

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are excellent about repairs.


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*avtec tv repairs*

Thank you for the reply I will ring them in the morning.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You may, sadly, find that the cost of the repair is greater than the cost of buying a new one....

Avtex 16" TV

it is the cost of labour that makes the bill so high......

I hope that I am wrong.....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It will be very interesting to find out the result about this.

cabby


----------

